# Ufc 208



## Headhunter (Feb 12, 2017)

Well that event wasn't the most action packed but still had good fights. Very glad to see Anderson silva win again. Sure he's not at his best but I believe he won. All Brunson did was panic wrestle and try and hold him down. Glad that style of fighting isn't winning much any more.

As for holm v GDR close fight I had holm winning and honestly I lost respect for GDR punching her twice after the bell. Once okay **** happens but twice no sorry she should've lost a point for that. Holm deserves a rematch.

I know people will trash her now for losing 3 in a row but fact is she's never been absolutely dominated in those fights and they've all been close. Plus while she's not old she's had a long combat career in boxing, kickboxing and mma so maybe it's all starting to take a toll


----------

